# What to feed a Golden with Diarrhea



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi when my Golden's have had diarrhea my vet has always told me to starve them for 24 hours then give them something light like boiled fish and rice or chickin and rice but make sure they always have plenty of water to drink.
Also depending on the dog and you know how much to give them you can give them kaolin and morphine which used to help mine and i always kept some in just in case so you could always ask the vet if you could do this.
Its horrible seeing them like this its the look on their face as much to say make it stop.

Maggie


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

A lot of members here recommend pureed pumpkin. The kind you get in the can at the store. Not pumpkin pie filling though, just the pure pumpkin. This apparently stops diarrhea. I have not had occasion to try it though.

Back in August when my Golden had Giardia and had major diarrhea over a long weekend, the lady who lives next door to my parents (her son is a vet) told me to give her some cooked ground beef with cooked white rice. More rice than beef. The rice is supposed to stop the diarrhea too. This did seem to work and things weren't as bad after she had a meal of it but she didn't get completely better until a visit to the vet and antibiotics.

I would definitely be giving her water with a dropper or syringe if she isn't drinking willingly on her own. You could also try mixing a jar of chicken or beef pureed baby food with extra water and see if that entices her to drink the mixture. Pretty much try anything to get water in.

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

agree with Maggie, boiled rice and a littl cooked chicken, but starve for twenty four hours first.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's definitely a good idea to keep her hydrated... we had one bout of diarrhea in the summertime, and our vet said to give her some Pepto Bismal. You'd want to call your vet to see if he/she agrees, and what dose to give. But a good thing you can give (which is gentle enough for babies) is Pedialite... it's just a power packed water that will help keep her from being dehydrated. Pumpkin has been suggested on numerous threads. I would however, stop the food for 24 hours and let her belly have a rest.

Good luck... I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Boiled ground beef and rice is good to get them going again. Try some canned pumpkin to start. It could be a change in diet, or your doggie may have picked up a parasite. I would personally get her to the vet for a fecal if it were my dog.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

A bland diet is best. Boiled hamburg/chicken and rice. Canned pumpkin is supposed to work well too. I wouldn't give any of the regular food until things are looking like they are back to normal.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We are taking her to the vet on Monday. We figured we could get her through today. I will try the things that you all have suggested. First I will starve her though. She has been drinking water pretty well. I will make sure of that though. Thanks again and I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Ditto everything that was suggested... no food for 24 hours, drink water, then bland diet (white rice, boiled chix, canned pumpkin). We use Kaopectate and that really helps. Our vet says it's OK. It absorbs the water.

Sometimes the stress of being in another place can set off diarrhea. Sometimes it's a virus / bacteria. Your vet may try an antibiotic, depending on the stool sample.

When you go back to regular food - (after no diarhea) - do it gradually - a little of the food with the bland diet - take 3-4 days to transition a higher ratio of food to rice. Don't rush it or you'll end up at square one again. (Been there, done that! :doh

Lisa


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with Lisa when the diarrhea stops don't rush back to their normal food i used to keep mine on chicken or boiled fish and rice for a few days just to be safe.

Maggie


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

We starve boyd for the nite then give him either pasta or rice. he seems to prefer pasta.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

with my arnie i starve him for at least 24hours thats not difficult cos due to ongoing tummy problems he only gets fed once a day when i have then starved him for the duration the one thing i have found that works well with his stomach is plain pitta bread cos he cant eat all the bland food like rice, potatos,pasta that are recommended are an absolute no no they just make his tummy worse in arnies case has to be pitta not ordinary bread


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks. At about 4:00 today it will be around 24 hours that she hasn't had food. She did get a few bites last night, but not more than 5 pieces of food. I am going to try the chicken and rice. I couldn't find the pumpkin. I found the pie filling, but not the other. I will remember not to go back to all food after things look good. I just want her to feel better and also both my husband and I work during the day so it will be tough if she needs to go out every hour or two. We will see what the vet says tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------

